# Ode to the wing tip



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

whiskey 
argyles otc


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Very nice, Mac. This seems to be an under-appreciated shoe style here, myself included. I generally prefer gunboats, but am growing to appreciate the more creative designs that can be achieved with the wingtip pattern. Other than my spectators, I only own one pair (which are at the cobbler right now).


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

I vastly prefer these ordinary wingtips to the gunboat longwing. Those are fantastic shoes right there.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Now you have motivated me to break these out prior to the mid-october snowflakes.
Upper Midwest version:

Your whisky WT look great, that WSJ headline is where it belongs :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Bandit44 said:


> Very nice, Mac. This seems to be an under-appreciated shoe style here, myself included. I generally prefer gunboats, but am growing to appreciate the more creative designs that can be achieved with the wingtip pattern. Other than my spectators, I only own one pair (which are at the cobbler right now).


thank you


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Titus_A said:


> I vastly prefer these ordinary wingtips to the gunboat longwing. Those are fantastic shoes right there.


thank you
wt are not ordinary


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

dorji said:


> Now you have motivated me to break these out prior to the mid-october snowflakes.
> Upper Midwest version:
> 
> Your whisky WT look great, that WSJ headline is where it belongs :icon_smile:


nephew,
your wt with the shine look very look
thank you


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ravello
argyles otc


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Alden 904










Nettleton Traditionals


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ Bandit, those Nettletons look fantastic! A classic pairing with the khakis too.

:icon_hailthee:Well done man.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks, I had Randy at Cobblestone bring them back from the dead. He did a great job of preserving the antique look.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Well done BAndit!!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ravello wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ravello wt boot


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice looking WTBoots. Chromexel version coming next....


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Plaza-lasted from LS


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

dorji said:


> Plaza-lasted from LS


nephew,
you have been keeping this from us, good looking wt boot, consider mac method


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

^^Thank you! They have been stored in box since last winter. I will give them some attention, they do need it.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

dorji said:


> ^^Thank you! They have been stored in box since last winter. I will give them some attention, they do need it.


nephew,
those boots could be worn all year


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Much better now...


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

dorji said:


> Much better now...


nephew,
very well done, enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

color 8 wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

^Nice.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

dorji said:


> ^Nice.


nephew,
thank you


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

Darlton wingtips (C&J for Ralph Lauren) out and about in the wild southwest. Harsh lighting doesn't do them justice but yes, yes time for some Renovateur, brushing, etc.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

g.michael said:


> View attachment 3493
> 
> Darlton wingtips (C&J for Ralph Lauren) out and about in the wild southwest. Harsh lighting doesn't do them justice but yes, yes time for some Renovateur, brushing, etc.


good looking wt which need mac method


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

whiskey
argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ravello wt
argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

#8
argyles otc


----------



## MacTweed (Oct 30, 2011)

McArthur,

I just received my first pair of Alden Ravello Long wing shoes. How does the color age over time? I am hoping it lightens up a bit. Although I love the color now.



mcarthur said:


> ravello wt
> argyle otc


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

MacTweed said:


> McArthur,
> 
> I just received my first pair of Alden Ravello Long wing shoes. How does the color age over time? I am hoping it lightens up a bit. Although I love the color now.


You might see page 1 of the ode to argyles thread, my LWB are on there new and with some age too. 
Nice purchase, enjoy wearing!


----------



## MacTweed (Oct 30, 2011)

Dorji - I will check it out, thank you.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

mcarthur said:


> whiskey
> argyles otc


Fantastic picture. That combo pops so well.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

MacTweed said:


> McArthur,
> 
> I just received my first pair of Alden Ravello Long wing shoes. How does the color age over time? I am hoping it lightens up a bit. Although I love the color now.


enjoy wearing your king of gunboats. use the break in method. ravello will lighten over time


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

oxford cloth button down said:


> Fantastic picture. That combo pops so well.


thank you


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

Uncle--beautiful specimen. Hampton last?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

g.michael said:


> Uncle--beautiful specimen. Hampton last?


#8 wt is on the tremont last


----------



## marysdad (Sep 18, 2011)

AE Arlingtons 



Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ravello wt boots
argyles otc


----------



## Carson Connor (Jan 30, 2012)

Mcarther and Dorji,

Great looking shoes, but I love the Boots!! Nice job!!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Carson Connor said:


> Mcarther and Dorji,
> 
> Great looking shoes, but I love the Boots!! Nice job!!


thank you


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, thank you Carson- and welcome


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

#8 wt


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

cigar wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

black wt
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

cigar
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

#8 wt
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

#8 boot
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

cigar wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## gyasih (Aug 3, 2011)

John Lobb Campbells




EG Malvern


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

gyasih said:


> John Lobb Campbells
> 
> EG Malvern


nephew,
good looking wt, enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

#8


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

black
argyles otc


----------



## somepeoplecallmemaurice (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a question for anyone, I recently thrifted a pair of wingtips from an Italian company whose name I couldn't make out. The shoe is comfortable and I like it very much except for the heel which has a small metal chip on each shoe, I assume to reduce heel erosion, but every time I wear them I sound like I'm tap dancing. I'll post pics in a day or so, but I just thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

I was going to start (restart?) a thread that was an Ode To Wingtips. We have an Ode to Tassel Loafers, Ode to Plain Toe Bluchers, and An Ode to Horsebit Loafers. Hopefully its okay to revive this thread. If not, I can certainly start another one.

Here is the beginning of my ode to Wingtips:

By the way, I am using the term wingtip broadly to include Longwings.

My Sharkskin Wingtips



My vintage Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Longwings



Another of my Vintage Florsheim Imperial Longwings in Pebble Grain Calf (with V cleat and 5 nail sole)


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

More Wingtips

Allen Edmonds Lloyd



Vintage Hanover LB Shepherd


----------

